# Collecting wild plant specimens



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was curious if anyone here has tried to collect wild plant specimens for their Aquarium. I did collect a couple plants from the lake, but so far only one type has survived. The Wild Val. That val is the best growing val plant in my tank too...

The other plants that seem to be doing something are: the star-like moss I picked off the side of the rode and the creeping jenny from my mother's garden.

So here it is to you. What have you collected and where. Or what are your thoughts on collecting wild plants. Is it immoral to you or does it make your tank more special? How did you prepair the plants to be added to your tanks?


For me. My wild val, I collected as a drifting plant from the hamilton canal. Perhaps not the best place to get a plant for the Aquarium. I think I managed to get a chain of three plants which I took home and did a very thorough bleach bath, rince and look over again for things like creatures. I was very careful. This val seems to be doing quite well, the one crappiest bit has grown almost 2 feet long and is sending off new leaves and runners. It took to the excel OD treatment really well....almost like it enjoyed it.

For me, that is cool. I like my little bit of lake ontario growing in my tank. I look at it and think it's neat to have something wild looking so happy. 

Ethically, I can see both sides of the fence. I can understand that my removal of a singular plant may not seem like much to me. but if everyone took one plant, we mitgh soon see a problem; however, if people did not take a wild plant and propogate it, we would not have the varity of aquatic plants that we see today. There are so many exciting plants now. Also the desendants of the wild plants are quite possibly healthier than their wild bretheren. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

You have to aclimatize most native plants to the aquarium. I usually find the best time is in the spring just as they are starting to grow. If you put them into a heated tank they will just die off.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I picked up a bit of emersed moss a while back on a trip to haliburton. Most of it turned real stringy and died or got dislodged, but some of it hangs on, is green and growing. Will post pics some other time.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I also picked up some bog moss but it didnt do so well in the tank. It did last a good while but i think the water here is too hard for it


----------

